# What Game Got You Into Gaming?



## LearningFanguages (Nov 6, 2014)

This is a very hard question, because personally I don't remember playing my first video game haha. I was so young, maybe even around 4 years old maybe earlier. I would have to say that my "first" video game was the original Mario bros, along with Duck Hunt (shoving my zapper into my TV XD).

What was your first video game that got you involved with the gaming community? I'm really interested in what you all have to say, especially since we come from different backgrounds, countries, and times. Please, share away!


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmmm that's a really good question, since the first memories related to video games I have was watching my older cousin play Mario 64
But then i got a snes at when I was 4 or something, which led me to play TONS of Donkey Kong Country, so I guess that's the one, along with super mario world. I also got a gameboy at some point but I'm pretty sure it was after I got my snes, it's kinda blurry tbh


----------



## LearningFanguages (Nov 6, 2014)

Claribelle said:


> Hmmm that's a really good question, since the first memories related to video games I have was watching my older cousin play Mario 64
> But then i got a snes at when I was 4 or something, which led me to play TONS of Donkey Kong Country, so I guess that's the one, along with super mario world. I also got a gameboy at some point but I'm pretty sure it was after I got my snes, it's kinda blurry tbh



It's blurry for me too haha. The only Donkey Kong games I've played growing up were Donkey Kong 64 and Donkey Kong Land III for the gameboy. Those are hard games! I own Donkey Kong Country Returns for the 3DS and I love it, such a fun game, not easy either. Lil' tikis .

Super Mario 64 is a gem of a game, it's definately wedged nicely into the memories of many gamers .


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 6, 2014)

Pokemon red maybe?
I remember when i was little my cousin came in with a gameboy colour and showed me the game..I had no clue what it was about but it was amazing to watch at the time.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 6, 2014)

Umm, it's a bit of a blur for me.  I've been playing games since I was very young.  I guess the first games I played were in the arcades.  My mom and dad used to take me all the time.  Back then I had to stand on a chair to reach the sticks or roller ball on the cabinets.  Pacman, Galaga and Centipede were the first games I played.  I believe I even played Super Mario Bros. in the arcades before the nes came out.  I had an Atari 2600 and a few games for that too.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 6, 2014)

Probably Wacky Wheels. It was a kart game for MS-DOS. Bunch of anthropomorphic racing along a really horrible set of tracks, bumping into one another and spinning out of control.


----------



## PantherGus (Nov 6, 2014)

My brother had a sega genesis before I was of age to have my own system. The first few games that got me hooked was Sonic, Mortal Kombat II, and Contra. My first real system was an N64 followed by a few gameboys.     Video games had come along way. I'm seriously stoked to try out the Oculus Rift.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 6, 2014)

probably arcades with actual video games not just the games to get tickets.


----------



## knightwolf09 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think it was pokemon gold for me. My first system was a gameboy color, yeah I was kind of late.


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 6, 2014)

BioShock. I didn't have a system at that point, and one of my gamer friends was geeking out about it. So I looked it up on youtube and watched a playthrough, and then I thought to myself "I wanna play that". Thus, I got myself a used xbox, a copy of BioShock, and the rest is history


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 6, 2014)

The original Legend of Zelda.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 6, 2014)

Super Mario World. I have faint memories of playing that at my cousin's. I know the game like the back of my hand because of how often I played it. I don't even know how I know the stuff I know about the game - I just do.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 6, 2014)

I grew up a tabletop guy but my first taste of video games would have had to have been: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then it was pretty much Legend of Zelda, Final Fantasy, and Chrono Trigger from there. I ended up getting wrapped into the stories and plots of the video games and because of that I became a part of the video gaming community.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty certain my first video games were Mega Man 2, Mario 1-3, and Little Nemo Dream Master. Oh and Battletoads C: Battletoads definitely made a man of me lol


----------



## LearningFanguages (Nov 6, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I grew up a tabletop guy but my first taste of video games would have had to have been:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen gameplay footage of that game, so interesting . I love any kind of game, including board and trading card games. Magic: The Gathering specifically.

So many arcade players here! I've only played in the arcade on vacations, so much fun ^^ I didn't care about the tickets, just trying to beat the high score haha.

Pokemon and Super Mario Bros 1-3 were a huge part of growing up for me as well. Though I've actually never played Super Mario World until earlier this year, I still haven't beat it  haha.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Pretty certain my first video games were Mega Man 2, Mario 1-3, and Little Nemo Dream Master. Oh and Battletoads C: Battletoads definitely made a man of me lol



Never played Battle Toads but I've seen many other people play it, it looks so unforgiving @_@


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

It'll put hair on your chest. V: it was so well made though~ lots of fun.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 7, 2014)

Pokemon Yellow


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 7, 2014)

Donkey Kong was the first game I remember playing but It was the Zelda and Super Mario games that got me hooked


----------



## Distorted (Nov 7, 2014)

I can't remember how, but we had a Sega Genesis and a SNES. I had been playing Sonic the Hedgehog before I could remember. My brother would play Tails in 2 and 3 and we'd work together to beat the special zones. We also played Battletoads and Double Dragon. We never beat them though...

I think what really did it for me though was playing my cousins in Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat. I learned from them and it just took off from there.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 7, 2014)

My dad owned a video and video games store when I was a kid, so I've just always had plenty of games to play and it's always just sort of been a thing.


----------



## LearningFanguages (Nov 7, 2014)

Hewge said:


> My dad owned a video and video games store when I was a kid, so I've just always had plenty of games to play and it's always just sort of been a thing.



WHAT. That is the coolest thing ever! Your dad owned a video game store? Wow that's way cool. So  you got special discounts/free games then? 

I'm seeing a lot of Battle Toads! I didn't know that that game was so popular back in the day


----------



## Distorted (Nov 7, 2014)

LearningFanguages said:


> I'm seeing a lot of Battle Toads! I didn't know that that game was so popular back in the day



It's very fun to play with someone. I would hold the bad guys while my brother would run from the opposite side of the screen and just obliterate them. Then we would throw them to the ground and just kick the crap out of them. It was hilarious ganging up on the bad guys. It was a very satisfying game.


----------



## LearningFanguages (Nov 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> It's very fun to play with someone. I would hold the bad guys while my brother would run from the opposite side of the screen and just obliterate them. Then we would throw them to the ground and just kick the crap out of them. It was hilarious ganging up on the bad guys. It was a very satisfying game.



Haha that sounds fun ^^. Mario Party comes to mind whenver I think of people ganging up on one another XD. Darn that game!! Especially Mario Party 1....


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 8, 2014)

I had an NES till at least 2003. I played Batman Return of the Joker, California Games, SMB3, tetris, and Spy Hunter. Then I got an N64, which my bro and I did a ton of Banjo Tooie, Smash Bros, SM64, Tony Hawk Underground (the song's still embed into my mind), and motherfucking Goldeneye.

Not sure which one did the job, though.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Nov 8, 2014)

Sanic.
my dad bought a GameCube one night with a sonic anthology and then I was all over that shit.

Also monkeyball. An older friend of mine also lent me a copy of Pokemon yellow when I was 4 or some shit 








thank god I'm not a DeviantArt fag


----------



## Rekel (Nov 8, 2014)

I played the shit out of my brother and sisters' SNES when I was a kid. Mario Paint, Megaman X, Super Mario World, Star Fox (huehuehue)... I was all over that shit.


----------



## LearningFanguages (Nov 8, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I had an NES till at least 2003. I played Batman Return of the Joker, California Games, SMB3, tetris, and Spy Hunter. Then I got an N64, which my bro and I did a ton of Banjo Tooie, Smash Bros, SM64, Tony Hawk Underground (the song's still embed into my mind), and motherfucking Goldeneye.
> 
> Not sure which one did the job, though.



Banjo-Tooie  is darn hard  I've gotten to close to getting 100% in that game but no cigar. I never managed to complete Cloud Cuckoo Land. Smash Bros. is always a good choice, I played the N64 version all the time with my friends during the lifespan of the N64. Another great game you mentioned is Super Mario 64, I've heard so many trollish rumors that I've fallen for in that game it's ridiculous haha. I was so gullible growing up  I wanted to believe that all those cool things were true.


----------



## Bluethefurry (Nov 14, 2014)

My First video game ever?

uhh, i think some Super mario on an old Gameboy??

my First PC game was Need for Speed 2, best racing game experience i had in my life, still my favourite racing game!


----------



## LearningFanguages (Nov 15, 2014)

Bluethefurry said:


> My First video game ever?
> 
> uhh, i think some Super mario on an old Gameboy??
> 
> my First PC game was Need for Speed 2, best racing game experience i had in my life, still my favourite racing game!



Was that Mario game your explaining where you have to rescue Princess Daisy? I ave that game, it's so fun ^^ If you can't remember that's okay.

I've played Need for Speed on the PS2, though I can't tell you which one. I like it because your car blows up so easily haha XD. I just liked smashing it into everything just to see how much damage I can cause


----------



## Marten (Nov 15, 2014)

First game ever i think was Sonic the Hedgehog, Battletoads, or Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 15, 2014)

LearningFanguages said:


> Was that Mario game your explaining where you have to rescue Princess Daisy? I ave that game, it's so fun ^^ If you can't remember that's okay.



Really mario land 1? That game sucked so much compared to every Mario game (even sunshine was better and that has a 50-50 liking)
Mario land 2 however was really great and was the first game to feature wario.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 15, 2014)

This game:

[video=youtube;cZ1oA-QBflI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ1oA-QBflI[/video]


----------



## LearningFanguages (Nov 15, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Really mario land 1? That game sucked so much compared to every Mario game (even sunshine was better and that has a 50-50 liking)
> Mario land 2 however was really great and was the first game to feature wario.



Haha I like it because it is so different, and retro. I can see where you're coming from. Mario Land 2....is that with the Golden Coins? I love that game sooo much  I played it all the time as a kid.



Accretion said:


> This game:
> 
> [video=youtube;cZ1oA-QBflI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ1oA-QBflI[/video]



What an interesting game! I've never seen it before  do you have to make all of the platforms white? It's funny how certain "hole-in-the-wall" games shaped our childhood and gaming personalities of today.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 10, 2014)

It is tough because I've played games for as long as I can remember. 

But the first series to get me really excited about gaming was Megaman. I had all of the gameboy games and Megaman X was the first game I bought with my own money.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 10, 2014)

Either Super Mario World, or Halo: CE.  I can't remember which of those games I played first.  I also played Super Mario Land 3, but I think that was after the first two.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Dec 10, 2014)

Accretion said:


> This game:
> 
> (City Connection for NES)



When I first played this game I was like "wtf is going on" but once I saw the animations for losing a life (spinning cop car, flying cat) I lost it and quickly realized I'd found a treasure. I remember mic-spamming a 3-minute loop of the flying cat song on TF2 servers. Those were the days...

The first game I ever played was Super Mario Bros. with Duck Hunt but I think my first exposure to video games ever was watching my mom play Punch Out!! on the NES before I could even remember (found a picture dated to 1995, was only 2). When I was 4, we got a Super Nintendo and Super Mario All-Stars. The graphics were (and still are) great! Then the days playing N64 with my cousins: Goldeneye (which I would call oh-oh-seven), 1080 Snowboarding, and Mario Party. Hook, line, and sinker.

I'm a senior in college and I have the N64 and Super Nintendo up here with me plus the aforementioned games, all still working somehow.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 10, 2014)

I started playing Mario but Morrowind really got me hooked on games.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 10, 2014)

Reader Rabbit. And DOS golf, can't remember which came first. I still recall obsessing over the cooking portion of RR.

Then my bro got a GBC with Pokemon Blue and it was all over yo.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 11, 2014)

Hmm...Maybe Crash Bandicoot or Need For Speed 3 on the PlayStation 1. 

It could of been earlier as I remember I had a handheld called a game gear and I think it had Echo the dolphin and I think I had a Sega with the little mermaid,james pond,sonic,out run to name a few. It depends which one I had first. I guess it could been either one of those. 

This is a hard one heh.


----------



## grigs (Dec 11, 2014)

I think Super Mario 64 was the first...at least the oldest I can remember. But Turok and Star Wars : Shadow of the Empire were the ones that really got me going.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 16, 2014)

First game I played which I was hooked on must've been Monster inc. I vaguely remember asking my parents if I could only play for a little longer, just a little longer and another time when they agreed to let me play for an hour if I stopped nagging for an hour, which resulted in them having peace and quiet for two hours (ripoff!).


----------



## Jayke (Dec 16, 2014)

Pokemon Yellow, age 3.


----------



## Dreythalion (Dec 24, 2014)

My mom got me started into gaming. We had a NES and she taught me my first game which was called Life Force I was barely able to get out of the crib I think I was like 1 or 2 lol. Anyway onto the game basically it was a gradius spinoff that was really awesome from there I expanded into Contra, The Metroid series and so forth. Still have all my cartridges to this day ^.^


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 24, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on the Sega Genesis, that I played with my brother. I was always Tails, because player 2. xD But then Tails became my favorite Sonic character because I eventually realized he could fly.


----------



## Darazu (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, I watched my parents play a lot of duck hunt and games in that genre. But,the game that really got me into Gaming was Donkey Kong Country 1,2 and 3.


----------



## Esper Husky (Dec 27, 2014)

Earliest gaming memory I have is of Legend of Zelda on the NES.

I remember slightly more active gaming on the TurboGrafx, with Ordyne, Psychosis, Final Lap Twin, and Keith Courage. Maybe one more.

Gets much more clear around the Genesis with Sonic games, Shining Force games, and Phantasy Star IV. Mad love around here, so probably where the passion really kicked in.


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 28, 2014)

Some of the very first video games I played that really got me hooked were the first Sonic games.
But I think it was really the N64 era that really got me. Star Fox 64, Yoshi's Story, Super Smash Bros, Paper Mario, etc.

I can't tell you how many times I've played through Star Fox 64


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 31, 2015)

All the racing games that I've played over the years, mainly ATV and MX games > Burnout, Grand Turismo, NFS, GTA, etc. I had a few platformers, a few psp games and I was on the road to gaming. Mind you I was about 6-7 years old when I started heavy gaming.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dungeon Siege and Halo

PC and Xbox respectively.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

I might of already commented but The Mario and Zelda games are what got me into gaming.


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

GTA Vice City... That game just blew my 6-year old mind......<=underage gaming?


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Hmm well the earliest memories that I have pertaining to video games are when I played Sonic, Mortal Combat, and some other games on my Dad's Sega Genesis. But also there is stuff like playing odd's world on the PS1(Damn that game was hard). Haha I still have never went back to play it and finish it. But there is a Re-done version of Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee coming out very soon that I might pick up and play.  Oh also I remember playing the Ratchet and Clank games on the PS2 which are some of my favorites. Jak and Dexter was pretty fun too. Also I remember playing Kingdom Hearts 2, can't really remember if I played the first one. Really wished I could play those games again because sadly I don't have them anymore. Man I am bringing back all kinds of Nostalgia.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm afraid to say that Sonic Adventure DX was the game that truly got me into gaming. I bought the second one Sonic Adventure 2 Battle a little bit after finishing DX. I still have a GC memory card in storage with my save files. 

I know I was a sonic fan back then, now I just keep up to what's going on by looking on Sonic news websites ever so often.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 14, 2015)

Harry Potter 2
 Saved my life too XD

I was playing that game by doing a step front-step back dance each time I had to go round a corner, to evaluate the situation as you may imagine. So one day I got off the bus and was about to cross by going in front of it and as I reached the corner of the bus I did my forward-back  dance only to have an averagely huge truck pass right where I did my step-front just a millisecond ago... everything happened so fast it took me 2 hours to actually get the reality of things and pass through the stages of shock. XD

So yeah, games can be life-savers. /nods


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha oh my. Now that you bring it up I remember playing one of the harry potter games on the PS2. XD


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 14, 2015)

It was early 2011, and I've watched some random youtube video and found this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei3SH8NZJiQ and didnt know what this game was, but it looked awesome. So i googled it and after 3 days I got Garry's Mod 9 on my computer. This game was the reason, why I downloaded Steam. Today I've skyped a few times with the creator of the video, played over 400 hours of Garry's Mod and got over 40 games


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah garry's mod is a great game. I have just never gotten into it really even though I have the game. I am more into the game Rust that is also made by Facepunch studios aka Garry and his team. It is really fun even though it is still only in early access. ^.^


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 14, 2015)

Nyor said:


> Yeah garry's mod is a great game. I have just never gotten into it really even though I have the game. I am more into the game Rust that is also made by Facepunch studios aka Garry and his team. It is really fun even though it is still only in early access. ^.^



Dont worry. The main thing is you got the game .


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Hehe yeah I guess. I do have some friend though that have played quite a lot of it. I do however enjoy watching garry's mod videos because they are usually some of the most funniest videos.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 14, 2015)

Nyor said:


> Hehe yeah I guess. I do have some friend though that have played quite a lot of it. I do however enjoy watching garry's mod videos because they are usually some of the most funniest videos.



Then you should check Kitty0706 out: https://www.youtube.com/user/kitty0706

May his soul rest in peace forever!


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 14, 2015)

The Incredibles: The Rise of the Underminer, for thr GameCube, first game I remember playing. Oh the memories


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Then you should check Kitty0706 out: https://www.youtube.com/user/kitty0706
> 
> May his soul rest in peace forever!



Hmm I see. I usually watch Vanoss or Mini Ladd.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 15, 2015)

Shadow the hedgehog on ps2 , stopped gaming , then halo 3 got me back into it


----------



## Mischief_Mitten (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd probably have to say Super Mario World and Legend of Zelda ALTTP


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

PokÃ©mon Yellow, I found a Gameboy Pocket at a local resale shop. 
Then I got it taken away for misbehaving in school. 
I promised myself I would get a better game system, and later, I got a DS Lite. This was 2008, and it was a 10-year-old's dream. I have fond memories of Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, which I played a lot of. I still have the system and game today, although I can just use my 3DS XL to play my old games.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 17, 2015)

Pokemon Red and Donkey Kong 64!

I felt so cool for knowing the Missingno cheat.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm so old... the game that got me into gaming was montezuma's revenge Back in the day when commodores still existed. Then it just went from there.  Next thing I knew my dad bought me a famicom.. Then mega drive..


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, Pac-Man arcade was my first game ever, but what really started it was Super Mario Bros. on the NES. That was my first console, and the time when I started wanting more games. And well, I did get them. From my parents, of course. And myself later.


----------



## Valko (Feb 25, 2015)

Lara croft series and Jak and Daxter series


----------



## Khyreek (Mar 1, 2015)

It's pretty hard to think back, earliest thing I can remember was playing Super Mario World with my dad and grandfather.
I honestly think the first Diablo got me really into games, shit was like crack yo.

Also Warcraft 3 custom games.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone on PC CD-ROM. Oh man, that was a while back..


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 1, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone on PC CD-ROM. Oh man, that was a while back..



Uh i can remember that game. It was amazing


----------

